

Art That Sells Itself, Literally - jfi
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/09/magazine/09FOB-Consumed-t.html

======
jfi
art that is continually attempting to escape its owner = brilliant.

art that is continually attempting to escape its owner and when it does pulls
in 15% of the resale price for the artist = capitalistically brilliant.

